# weight of the Vans spd shoes?????



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

Shimanos are 1000 grams


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Why does that matter in the slightest? You're buying flat-spd shoes so you're clearly not racing elite xc, plus every different size will have a different weight, plus between glue and material the weight will probably vary a little from shoe to shoe. 
The Shimano's weighing '1000 grams' is just a number they pulled out of thin air without specifics. 1000g for what, a size 5 or a size 12?

Just try a set on and see if you like the fit, that's far more improtant than a few grams.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

No local shops here have them, I was going to order a pair but didn't want to get boat anchors.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

i don't think the weight is a big issue. but from the reviews i have read, the vans have the spd position in a weird spot that made people dislike them. i have the 661 spd and they are a bit heavier, they are great shoes.

here is the article. just looking at the bottom of the shoe, you can see what a messed up position the spd cleat is at.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/shoes/product/warner-spd-shoes-10-35490


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

if your buying that kind of shoe one of the last things id be worrying about is weight.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have the Vans SPD and like them. If you plan on hiking in them at all they will fall apart fast.


----------



## swizzroller (Sep 9, 2010)

i wear the warner spd of vans. its cool. spd spot is right. sole is hard. weight is just under a kilo, i think. never had them on a scale. shure a xc race shoe from sidi or so is half the weight.
and mine is not falling apart till now. seems like good glue and stiching.


----------

